
Ask HN: What are your monitoring data retention policies, and why? - movedx
I&#x27;m in the process of putting in place a monitoring solution which, to begin with, will collection information on:<p>* CPU, RAM, disk, and networking;
* The system&#x27;s load (averages, # of procs, etc);
* User information (logged in, and so);
* HAProxy, MariaDB, MongoDB, ElasticSearch;<p>I&#x27;m wondering what a good retention policy would be for a generic monitoring solution like this? And Why?<p>What policies does your business mandate and what is the reasoning behind them?
======
malux85
We adjust it so that it uses 80% of the monitoring servers disk.

Just store as much as you can - "some" metrics is more valuable than an empty
disk, even if only marginally, and you never know how you might want to slice
and dice the data in future.

